# The Violinist



## GWWhite (May 6, 2017)

The Violinist by Gordon White, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (May 6, 2017)

I like it


----------



## GWWhite (May 6, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> I like it



Thanks Pixmedic!


----------



## Derrel (May 6, 2017)

Agreed. Well-done.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 10, 2017)

This is cool.  Dude looks a little embarrassed, but that's probably because he's wearing flower pants.  ;-)


----------



## GWWhite (May 12, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> This is cool.  Dude looks a little embarrassed, but that's probably because he's wearing flower pants.  ;-)



ROFLMAO!!!!


----------

